
Follow the Path of Least Resistance: An Oral History of ‘Office Space’ - rusk
https://www.theringer.com/movies/2019/2/19/18228673/office-space-oral-history
======
acheron
_Judge: I’m doing a show [Silicon Valley] about the tech world. Now, they’ve
gotten rid of cubicles. They all brag about their open work space: “It’s all
open.” I think a lot of people want cubicles back. People want some privacy. I
think people try to keep dressing up work as something that’s not work. I
think that’s almost more annoying than just the work itself. That’s carried on
since Office Space came out. In general, no matter how workplaces change,
human beings will find a way to be annoyed by other human beings._

